# Anyone Else's new 5500 overheating with snowplow?



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

I am wanting to see if anyone else is having the same problem. No mater how I position the plow when I drive on the hwy it will overheat. Dodge is saying it is doing it because I am not following the manual. The manual states that you have to lower the plow and you are not to exceed 40mph. It is illegal to drive under 45mph when conditions permit. So Dodge made a truck that you can't drive legally on the hwy with your plow on?
Tell me what you think of this?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Does it truly "overheat" or does it just run hotter than normal? My truck's temp goes way up when I'm driving down the highway but it's never been enough for me to get concerned.


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

*yes it does overheat.*

Driving home after having the plow first installed it pegged the red line. Test driving it now on the hwy I have pulled over just before the red line. It does it no matter how I angle the plow. What temp does yours get to?


----------



## Russ's Repair (Oct 7, 2008)

does your blade have a snow foil on it? Believe it or not I have found this to help. On my last 3 dodges I have had this happen...never to red line but hotter than usual then with a rubber foil on it it cooled down. I don't know if maybe it helps redirect air over the blade and through the grill or what. The other thing would be to check with the dealer and make shure you have the heavy duty fan clutch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Croq> Please update us when you find out more I also have the 5500. Not good news, I will ask my local dealer but we don't have enough experience with plows here so i see what they say.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, I admit this to be a dumb question but are running with the cold front on?


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

Running a v blade with rubber foil on the top. 
I am in Kansas City. I do not have a cold front for the truck. 
Dealer is fighting with Chrysler on this one. I am trying to see if anyone else is having that problem.


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the Dodge's Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group installed. 
Which looks like all that is just a skid plate and 160 alt.
One of the bigest problems I see is having 3 other coolers right in front of the radiator and a small radiator to boot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*airfloil ?*

I saw someone pass me the other day on the hiway and they had their plow on. It was on a dodge 2500 but it had this pc of metal and I looked it up online. I think I am going to make one for my plows cause we have the rubber flat also on our blades and they dont let air pass. Check the pic.... maybe you could make on too? 
Maybe I should make 10 and sell them? I drool over the 5500's very nice man


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

croq;631925 said:


> Driving home after having the plow first installed it pegged the red line. Test driving it now on the hwy I have pulled over just before the red line. It does it no matter how I angle the plow. What temp does yours get to?


OK, but is it overheating? Remember, the gauges are glorified idiot lights. Even though it is showing hot, is it boiling?

Not sure what else to suggest, haven't heard of this issue on Dodges, but it did happen on the Fords the first year or so with the 6.0's.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

croq;631794 said:


> I am wanting to see if anyone else is having the same problem. No mater how I position the plow when I drive on the hwy it will overheat. Dodge is saying it is doing it because I am not following the manual. The manual states that you have to lower the plow and you are not to exceed 40mph. It is illegal to drive under 45mph when conditions permit. So Dodge made a truck that you can't drive legally on the hwy with your plow on?
> Tell me what you think of this?


6.7 or 5.9?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

We just purchased our Dodge 5500 3 weeks ago and drove it home approx 20 miles with the Western 9-1/2' MVP Plus Poly V-plow in the V position and did not have any problems. We also did not have the rubber flap installed yet. This weekend I will test drive it on the highway to see what happens.

(What is your gas milage?)


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't find the mileage that bad i have to do the math and get back to you I'm in canada so km's and expensve taxes on fuel. Here's a pic of a foil on a blizzard.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry didn't see the pic was already posted


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the 6.7 diesel engine. 
Yes it did boil on me the only time I let it peg out. 
What has been the outside temp when you were driving?
I have an MVP V plow so the air ram wouldn't work.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you driving with the plow in the completely raised up position? If yes, lower it, so that more air can get to the grill openings. I can't think of any reason why you are having this problem, as my 2500 Dodge diesel will get a little warm, maybe 210, but nothing like you are seeing. Maybe one of your cooling lines is clogged!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would check the clutch fan. Inspect the 5500 vs the 2500/3500 series trucks. Somewhere there must be a differance causing the issue.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

You guy's might just need to upgrade to electric fans.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> You guy's might just need to upgrade to electric fans.


Upgrade to electric? Os far as I know and have seen before, electric fans move less air! They do reduce load on engine though so maybe???


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

JDiepstra;633877 said:


> Upgrade to electric? Os far as I know and have seen before, electric fans move less air! They do reduce load on engine though so maybe???


http://www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/html/264-diesel.html


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> http://www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/html/264-diesel.html


Those are actually the fans I was talking about. I cut and pasted the below line from that link you posted:

Electric fans are not recommended for primary diesel engine cooling when the combined gross vehicle weight (CGVW) exceeds 18,000 pounds (truck, trailer and load)

That is what I mean when I say they have less capacity. Basically, you shouldn't use them on a hard working truck. I know we don't weigh 18,000 lbs with a plow, but it isn't factoring in a blocked grill either.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree for heavy hauling! The guy who started this thread was experiencing hot or overheating driving down the highway, Not plowing snow! adding an aftermarket fan would double the airflow over the radiator while driving on the freeway, air he's not getting from the plow deflecting it away from the grill.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> I agree for heavy hauling! The guy who started this thread was experiencing hot or overheating driving down the highway, Not plowing snow! adding an aftermarket fan would double the airflow over the radiator while driving on the freeway, air he's not getting from the plow deflecting it away from the grill.


I don't think he's even begun to plow with it yet, could be wrong about that though. It could get even worse then, maybe! Are you suggesting to add this fan and not replace the stocker with is? I will have to look under my hood cause I doubt there is room for both!

OK I checked the website, and at 4.5 inches wide there is no way this thing is fitting along with the stocker!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see the Cummins over heating plowing a parking lot, EGT's have a direct impact on water temps so unless he is going to be plowing a 1/4 mile each pass with 24" of wet snow, I can't see that happening. You can't run both fans unfortunitly, the Flex a lite has the aluminum shroud that over lays the radiator to help boost the CFM #'s. 

Let's try this! For about $10 you can buy a bottle of Red Line Racing "Water Wetter", it's a chemical cooling product you add to the antifreeze, it should lower the coolant temp by 10 degrees across the gauge. 

Getting back to the fans, you guy's could also try a 6" electric fan or two from Jegs, and mount it on the front of the intercooler. Maybe the air pushed threw the intercooler fins will help cool the radiator a little more?


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a 08 3500 and yes I have the same problem, especially when the truck goes into regen. I have had my dealership look at my truck more than once about the problem. I have talked to a few other people with the same problem. From what I have found and read dodge installed a sensor in a bad spot and it wont kick the fun clutch on like it should. When I stop my truck and wait a min the sensor will detect that the truck is hot and the fan will kick on and cool it down. I am not happy but I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> I can't see the Cummins over heating plowing a parking lot, EGT's have a direct impact on water temps so unless he is going to be plowing a 1/4 mile each pass with 24" of wet snow, I can't see that happening. You can't run both fans unfortunitly, the Flex a lite has the aluminum shroud that over lays the radiator to help boost the CFM #'s.
> 
> Let's try this! For about $10 you can buy a bottle of Red Line Racing "Water Wetter", it's a chemical cooling product you add to the antifreeze, it should lower the coolant temp by 10 degrees across the gauge.
> 
> Getting back to the fans, you guy's could also try a 6" electric fan or two from Jegs, and mount it on the front of the intercooler. Maybe the air pushed threw the intercooler fins will help cool the radiator a little more?


Don't take this the wrong way, I am not argueing with you, just debateing... Have you ever plowed with a Cummins? The warmest my engine has ever gotten was while plowing. You are moving at low speeds, barely moving any air under the hood. Not to mention half the time you are in reverse, with almost no cool air going under the hood.

I would disagree that EGT's have a direct impact on water temp. The two may usually rise and fall together, but that does not mean one impacts the other.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

niederhauser la;634959 said:


> I have a 08 3500 and yes I have the same problem, especially when the truck goes into regen. I have had my dealership look at my truck more than once about the problem. I have talked to a few other people with the same problem. From what I have found and read dodge installed a sensor in a bad spot and it wont kick the fun clutch on like it should. When I stop my truck and wait a min the sensor will detect that the truck is hot and the fan will kick on and cool it down. I am not happy but I'm not sure what else to do.


Intresting? do you see overheating conditions driving on the hwy with your wideout?



JDiepstra;635105 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, I am not argueing with you, just debateing... Have you ever plowed with a Cummins? The warmest my engine has ever gotten was while plowing. You are moving at low speeds, barely moving any air under the hood. Not to mention half the time you are in reverse, with almost no cool air going under the hood.
> 
> I would disagree that EGT's have a direct impact on water temp. The two may usually rise and fall together, but that does not mean one impacts the other.


No problem, i like the discussion too.

I did have a 12V a few years ago, never had any problems with it getting hot or over heating, plowing, towing etc.


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

One of my biggest issues with Dodge is that they ignore the problem they caused and get away with it by putting in the owner manual That you must drive under 40mph when you plow is installed. In my state it is illegal to drive that slow when the conditions aren't bad. I do a lot of plowing and spreading and have to spend quite a lot of time on the hwy. Fords book does not state that.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

croq;635576 said:


> One of my biggest issues with Dodge is that they ignore the problem they caused and get away with it by putting in the owner manual That you must drive under 40mph when you plow is installed. In my state it is illegal to drive that slow when the conditions aren't bad. I do a lot of plowing and spreading and have to spend quite a lot of time on the hwy. Fords book does not state that.


Any indication if that is for "safety" or cooling?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have an '06 and during the third storm I had an over heating issue not while plowing but during transport. THe fan clutch was not engaging the truck only had like 7-8k on the odo at that point and I couldnt figure it out. When I plowed for 3 hours in a parking lot the temp didnt move, but the second I went on the road to the next job it redlined. I think the fan clutches just go and you can't tell when just driving around slow sometimes. Also check the fluids I know it sounds stupid but when I was leaving the dealer the night I bought it after they "went over it and checked everything" my father popped the hood and noticed not one drop of coolant in the res.
-Eric


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So 90plow what truck do you like more the 06 Ford or the 06 Dodge????? Noticed that you listed the Ford first.... HMMMM

As for the electric fan I cant see the advantage over a mechanicial. With the blade in the front of the radiator it is running in a vaccume. No matter what blade fan you put in the front of the rad it will run hot. I think the common denominator is the distance from the back of the blade to the radiator. As this distance decreases the running temp of the truck will increase. Time to get the tapemeasure out everyone and see the results. Is it a colling problem or a issue with the plow design.

All we need is a wind tunnel and a few trucks with different snow plow combinations to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

i am going to be upset if this can't be fix i just spent 50,000 on this truck. I didn't get the ford because all hear was bad thing about the engines.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

AA+

I'd much rather play with a cooling issue rather pulling my cab off to change a head or head gasket. Plus when you have 500 000 miles on the odometer you can think the truck only cost 10 cents a mile to drive!!!!


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;635602 said:


> Any indication if that is for "safety" or cooling?


It was for cooling issues. Hey guys......looking in your truck manual and let me know how many years this has been in there or did it just start.
Look and see what you manual says under snowplowing.


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

AA+ Landscaping;636265 said:


> i am going to be upset if this can't be fix i just spent 50,000 on this truck. I didn't get the ford because all hear was bad thing about the engines.


I agree. I only have 4500 miles on mine and was hoping for no problems. If I knew you couldn't drive over 40 with a plow attached I don't know if I would have tried a Dodge.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;636079 said:


> So 90plow what truck do you like more the 06 Ford or the 06 Dodge????? Noticed that you listed the Ford first.... HMMMM
> 
> As for the electric fan I cant see the advantage over a mechanicial. With the blade in the front of the radiator it is running in a vaccume. No matter what blade fan you put in the front of the rad it will run hot. I think the common denominator is the distance from the back of the blade to the radiator. As this distance decreases the running temp of the truck will increase. Time to get the tapemeasure out everyone and see the results. Is it a colling problem or a issue with the plow design.
> 
> All we need is a wind tunnel and a few trucks with different snow plow combinations to get to the bottom of this.


The big advantage would be eliminating the stock fan clutch, since it does not seem to work properly on the newer trucks, The flex a lite has a 2 speed controller.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Is the major reason due to the obstructions before the radiator??


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

anyone have the same overheating problem in the 6.7 like a 2500 or a 3500 with the plow on. Both my dodge 5.9 diesels never got very hot with the plow on. 

croq, what about around town driving does it still overheat, when it starts to get warm can you hear your fan turn on, you should be able to hear it.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

sno commander;637247 said:


> anyone have the same overheating problem in the 6.7 like a 2500 or a 3500 with the plow on. Both my dodge 5.9 diesels never got very hot with the plow on.
> 
> croq, what about around town driving does it still overheat, when it starts to get warm can you hear your fan turn on, you should be able to hear it.


I'm pretty sure, everyone here that has these problems are 6.7 guy's. My 12V never had a problem, nor do i expect my 24V will either once I get the plow mounted on it.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea its the 6.7 thats having the problems. Im pretty upset. I can drive any of my fords down the highway at 65 without any problems. I just got my plow on my hemi so I dont know if ill have the same issues


----------



## brian2transam (Nov 25, 2006)

I am having the same problem with my 2003 Dodge Ram 1500. It runs fine around town but once I get on the highway redline on the temp guage. No matter what angel or hieght of the plow. The truck cam stock with heavy duty cooling, tow package etc. and it still overheats with 7'6" western plow on truck when riding on highway. Also put watter wetter in radiator. THis product is suppose to make truck temp 10-15 degreescooler. Next I am going to try the blizzard airfoil. Does anybody no if this product works and if so how well.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I wounder if the fan clutch is the same part for the Hemi and Cummins trucks?


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> I wounder if the fan clutch is the same part for the Hemi and Cummins trucks?


I dont think it is. My cummins radiator is about double the size of my hemi's

I know if you can get the fan clutch to lock up the truck will keep cool. That fan makes alot of noise when it is full bore so I know its not locked out when the truck is hot


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

niederhauser la;638439 said:


> I dont think it is. My cummins radiator is about double the size of my hemi's
> 
> I know if you can get the fan clutch to lock up the truck will keep cool. That fan makes alot of noise when it is full bore so I know its not locked out when the truck is hot


It doesn't seem like my radiator on my Cummins is very big. With 3 other coolers in front of it I think with the heavy duty snow plow package it should have been larger than the ones without it.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

We have 6 dodges and we keep the plow up to keep warm. Our 1 V-10 we keep a few inches off the ground when going over 45 or so. all are 5.9 from 98 to 05's. I think operator error is to blame. Lower your plow till it scrapes then bump it up a few inches to clear. I asked a guy in town who has 3 5500's with Hiniker 9.5 V's and he said no problems and he has hispanic workers running them. So I know they run the turd out of them.


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

luckylawnboy;641311 said:


> We have 6 dodges and we keep the plow up to keep warm. Our 1 V-10 we keep a few inches off the ground when going over 45 or so. all are 5.9 from 98 to 05's. I think operator error is to blame. Lower your plow till it scrapes then bump it up a few inches to clear. I asked a guy in town who has 3 5500's with Hiniker 9.5 V's and he said no problems and he has hispanic workers running them. So I know they run the turd out of them.


Sorry guy, you don't know me to be able to say "operator error"
As new as these 5500 are how much has his trucks been run? 
It looks like the only one having problems are the 6.7 cummings.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I have had my blade on my 08' 6.7 1 ton it got a little above the 1/2 way mark( 160? not outside to look) on the hwy but I had the blade barely off the ground. it ran a little hotter then my 05' an 03'

What about having them move the darn fan clutch sensor to a differant location if anything pay to have them move it so it's there problem after that or have them show you where it's at an move it yourself!!!


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

saturday night was first time out on highway speeds from 75 to 65 up hills with western v plow up and 3 tons of salt in salter temp got a little bit above 200 outside temp was 30 didn't overheat at all


----------



## Pickle (Dec 19, 2008)

croq;631794 said:


> I am wanting to see if anyone else is having the same problem. No mater how I position the plow when I drive on the hwy it will overheat. Dodge is saying it is doing it because I am not following the manual. The manual states that you have to lower the plow and you are not to exceed 40mph. It is illegal to drive under 45mph when conditions permit. So Dodge made a truck that you can't drive legally on the hwy with your plow on?
> Tell me what you think of this?


Your question is how I found this site. Yes i'm having the same problem with my '07 3500 6.7. Around town its fine but on the highway with the plow at any angle for more than 20 minutes any it shoots to redline. I'm not happy others are having the same issue but at least I know its not only my truck. Traded in a 6 liter ford for this truck, had many issues with that truck but overheating was never one of them.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Pickle;682078 said:


> Your question is how I found this site. Yes i'm having the same problem with my '07 3500 6.7. Around town its fine but on the highway with the plow at any angle for more than 20 minutes any it shoots to redline. I'm not happy others are having the same issue but at least I know its not only my truck. Traded in a 6 liter ford for this truck, had many issues with that truck but overheating was never one of them.


How often does your truck go into Regen? I have a few buddies that haul cars for a living with 6.7's, seams the harder you work them, the less problems you hear about! Look at AA+ landscaping, he was hauling 3 tons of salt, driving on the hwy with a blade and had no problems at 65-75 mph.


----------



## Pickle (Dec 19, 2008)

Pickle;682078 said:


> Your question is how I found this site. Yes i'm having the same problem with my '07 3500 6.7. Around town its fine but on the highway with the plow at any angle for more than 20 minutes any it shoots to redline. I'm not happy others are having the same issue but at least I know its not only my truck. Traded in a 6 liter ford for this truck, had many issues with that truck but overheating was never one of them.


I really don't know how often it goes into regen. I do notice it runs just below the half-way point (200 degrees) on the gauge most of the time and it'll move one needle past the 200 mark during regen (i assume) again i really don't pay much attention to it while i'm hauling or doing anything else for that matter. The only time i have an issue is when the plow is on. I have read others have had no problems as well but i did notice they all had v-plows. I have a straight 8 ft HD fisher. I am convinced its a design flaw. Here's my 2 cents. I have only the ford to compare it to since I used the same plow on both trucks. The ford's radiator flowed left to right while the dodge's flows up and down. i think the ford caught more airflow up top. If you look at your grill, the radiator only takes up about 2/3s of it. the bottom of the radiator is pretty much in line with the bottom of the front bumper and the area up top is not catching enough air.


----------



## Pickle (Dec 19, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> How often does your truck go into Regen? I have a few buddies that haul cars for a living with 6.7's, seams the harder you work them, the less problems you hear about! Look at AA+ landscaping, he was hauling 3 tons of salt, driving on the hwy with a blade and had no problems at 65-75 mph.


I posted my respose in the wrong place. Take a look at pickle at 4:03pm


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a Ford guy, but I hate to see anyone having these kinds of problems, so I'll throw in my .02.... How about a hood foil that would direct air right into the engine?

It seems like a cheap fix. Something that a local mechanic might be able to install. Something "low profile" but wide enough that it would suck air into that engine compartment at highway speeds with the plow up. It's just a thought. Either way, I wish you guys the best.

I'll keep my ears open regarding this issue.


----------



## delawnman (Nov 14, 2008)

is your fan clutch engaging correctly? I have had a few trucks that were brand new with bad fan clutches........


----------



## bader (Dec 28, 2008)

could you get a direct drive fan


----------



## Pickle (Dec 19, 2008)

I brought the truck to the dealer and complained about the problem again. They said everything in working according to specs. I kept on with them but they weren't hearing it. I had them drive the truck with the plow so they can see it first hand on but they still said everything in working according to specs. So I'm SOL with this truck unless I can get an aftermarket fan clutch or something. It does cool off when the fan clutch kicks in but it won't when i'm on the highway.


----------



## delawnman (Nov 14, 2008)

there are aftermarket devices that attach to the top of your plow frame between the headlights that will help direct air into the grill for added cooling. also, i have definitely had better luck with keeping my truck cool with a vee plow than a straightblade.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

worst case scenario, you could always put a straight shaft fan on the pully, removing or elimnating the clutch. its a cummins, youll never know the difference power wise for the constant drag of the fan going, and then swap it back in the warmer months

i understand that you "shouldnt" have to do something like this, but it might get you by untill they issue a TSB or a recall.. 

good luck.


edit: im curious to know if in the aftermarket, they may have an "on demand" clutched style fan, throw a switch and tricks the clutch into kickin over for ya... :::lightbulb::: if the guys above are correct and that clutch is controlled via: an electronic sensor, you could always sister that sensor with a switch if infact it runs off of 12V, or even bypass it and controll it yourself

again, i understand this SHOULDNT be needed, but it may just keep you rocking untill a better more permanant solution is found.


----------



## delawnman (Nov 14, 2008)

ya know- why not try going to a couple of different dealers and see if they'll help. My local dodge dealers of which there are 3 in about a 50 mile radius- one place has a competent service dept, the other two are so incompetent that i hesitate to let either one change my broken cigarrette lighter. and i mean that literally. And i figure if they cant change a cigarrette lighter, what makes me think they could diagnose a bad fan clutch, or a fan installed on the clutch backward, or any other repair not ordered up by the obd scanner? What have you got to lose?


----------



## Pickle (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree 100% with both you guys. 1. I shouldn't be looking for a fix for problem on a brand new truck that was built for work. 2.Finding an honest, competent dealer is next to impossible no matter what thier customer rating says on thier walls.I could write pages on stuff that happened to me over the years at dealerships but i won't go there right now. I will look into the ideas that you guys have mentioned and keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## delawnman (Nov 14, 2008)

Someday i'll tell you my cigarrette lighter story- it'll get a laugh


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you relocate the fan temp sensor so it kicks on sooner. My 5.9 Cummins runs about 210 then the fan kicks in and cools it down I travel @ 70 on the highway with my plow on and my fan will cycle quite a bit.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

I have a Dodge 1500 with a Sno-way 28 V 9.1 on it and i had the same problem. I installed a eletrical fan in front of the coller and then the problems went away.
God luck


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*overheating*

I installed Plow flowmaster on my truck 3 years ago, and it completely eliminated my problem with over heating. We now manufacture this product for $119.00. Plow Flowmaster fits on all plows because of it's universal brackets. The height can be adjusted as well for all the different trucks we use for snow removal. I like the look of the blizzard plow however this is not a universal application. Check it out, you may find the answer to your problem


----------



## croq (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you make one to fit a V plow? That is what everyone uses here.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*snowplow overheating*

Yes we do, Plow flowmaster comes with quick release pins. You can go to www.plowflowmaster.com to check out our products. Thanks Dave


----------

